

The ultimate iPad email client? The endless search. - yhuhytvh

Why has no-one created this? I know Sparrow for iPad is on its way, and no doubt it will be pretty good. I was just wondering why the limited take up to the challenge, just in case I'd missed anything.<p>I assume the risk if Apple rejecting the app is also high and given the likely time investment of building a native app that might have a put a lot of people off.<p>Still. Seems strange.
======
runjake
Because the built-in email client is more than good enough.

And when I mention the use of email to most people in their 20's they stare at
me like I just walked out of the jungle.

~~~
yhuhytvh
Haha. Is it really good enough though? Even really basic things like search
are not ideal. I actually think there is room for a super simple email client
(i.e. not with labels etc.), but that competes with the native product, but is
actually in keeping with the quality of the rest of the functionality.

